# Unitronic mini review (2009 Rabbit)



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys! I just thought I post up a thread on my newest mod for my 2.5... unitronic stage 1 chip. I got it chipped today at 4 pm, and the 20 minute drive home was a fun one to say the least. I got the stage 1 because 93 (or did the higher stages require 94?) isn't widely available in my neck of the words (only one brand carries it, I wouldn't want to force myself to seek these specific stations, especially if im out of town and the gas light is on...) 

So, although there are no dyno results, the drive home certainly had me feeling the gains. I have a Carbonio/APR cold air intake 

Low end there isn't much of a gain. Mid range either. Now, when I dig deep into the rev range however:laugh: 
Car DEFENITELY pulls harder. I would have loved to have a dyno of before and after, but im absolutely positive the gains are there. Also, although I only drove briefly with the chip, I did over 150 kms and I only spent a quarter tank of gas. Usually I do 120-130 kms per quarter tank... and I was driving HARD! Ill let you guys know about the fuel economy benefits later... next time I fill up this will be my "economy" tank, im sure theres going to be measurable gains there as well (unlike the power which would need a dyno, i can at least measure the mpg gains) 

Anyways, service at unitronic (I got it done at their headquarters) was very good/professional. Everyone was friendly. Done in about 25 minutes. It seems like a worthwhile modification, I wont regurgitate what's been said about gains with chips on N/A cars as you all know that they'll be minimal at best, but the point is, im satisfied with this modification. Ill be getting my AWE exhaust in a few weeks time, and then im going to be done with the "power" mods. Time to start saving for suspension and wheels


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats! 

i've always wanted to swing by Uni HQ.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> congrats!
> 
> i've always wanted to swing by Uni HQ.


 Thank you! 

Uni HQ is a lil far from Florida tho


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

should have gotten unitedmotorsports tune


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

vrsick147 said:


> should have gotten unitedmotorsports tune


 No dealer nearby. Is it really any better? Its all said and done now, I ain't got no remorse


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

:thumbup: awesome! im right there with ya on saving for suspension and wheels!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MK5golf said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Uni HQ is a lil far from Florida tho


 lol, WAY too far. but i want to see it.. same with montreal. i gotta go there and eat on the dark restaurant (forgot the name) and i have to get to know old port. everyone talks about it. lol. 



vrsick147 said:


> should have gotten unitedmotorsports tune


 i agree, but not EVERYONE will get UM. lol. 

to some people it isnt feasible.. and if he has a tuning company as close as he has unitronic, i dont see why not. 



MK5golf said:


> No dealer nearby. Is it really any better? Its all said and done now, I ain't got no remorse


 i know i have read around about canadians not being able to fully enjoy UM. i know the "situation" will get solved soon.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> lol, WAY too far. but i want to see it.. same with montreal. i gotta go there and eat on the dark restaurant (forgot the name) and i have to get to know old port. everyone talks about it. lol.


 Montreal is a great city! If you like hockey you can catch a habs game. old montreal is very nice, but honestly old quebec (city) is much nicer, older, and vast. (founded in 1608!) 
And the dark restaurant is called O' noir (Noir being french for black ie dark restaurant. O being a play on words for Aux which means at). ive honestly never been, a friend of mine said the waiter dropped wine on her, and another said the food was good but over priced. I think ill go eventually, if you do end up coming here get some smoked meat! (Schwartz, Dunns, Main, Smoked Meat pete... you can thank me latter! and stay away from generic restaurants for proper smoked meat!) Plenty of clubs and bars, last call is 3 am! 
And when you have a chance you can pass by Unitronic HQ :laugh:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Alright so ive noticed a 2-3 mpg increase since the chip. I just did a tank where I got 27 mpgs. AC was always on, I drove it kinda hard too lol. Im sure if i tried low 30s would be easy, mid 30s more than attainable (if mostly highway)


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have stage 2 unitronic with supporting mods and yes I have found the same observation at below 4k there is not much difference. Once your over 4k there is a slightly more of a nudge. Which is also shown by the before and after dyno runs I did with and without software. Over 4k the gains were higher while before there was only a slight difference. I was still hoping for more of a gain but its a small na engine not much to do really.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

